# For Sale



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

You guys know way more about this than I will. My grandmother got me this setup before we went to Ca. 18 yrs ago. I used it in a few streams up there, caught a couple trout with it. I have used it a half dozen times since. Mainly catching bream with it. 

Martin 60 on an Eagle claw Black Eagle 9' rod Asking $40 OBO.

there again, I have no idea if that is fair or high or if there is anyone who is intrested. Thanks for lookin P.M. if intrested.





















was just castin it in the yard..... brings back some memories.....


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Sold Jason...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Its got yalls name on it Tarver!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Replied


----------



## frees (Sep 14, 2013)

you should post in FOR SALE board...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks frees. It got alot more attention from fly fisherman in this section. I forgot to post up it sold a couple days latter. 


SOLD!!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Fly fishing gear will usually sell much faster here than in the for sale section for sure


----------

